# BB30 & Square Taper



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there an adaptor for a square taper BB in a BB30 or PF30 frame? I'm still in the Stone Age and haven't drank the external or big bearing Kool Aid.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

BB30 yes. Like this from Sram. 












PF30 I'm not so sure


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The one that Nater shows for PF30 says "for external cups". I'm guessing that a Campy cartridge BB may not fit inside.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> The one that Nater shows for PF30 says "for external cups". I'm guessing that a Campy cartridge BB may not fit inside.


I'm sure I could use a Problem Solvers spacer for the Power Torque or Ultra Torque if I had one. But I don't. I'm still in the square taper age. I can get a nice frame but it has a BB30 bottom bracket which is of no use to me.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The Sram or similar sleeve type adapter will be fine for your square taper BB. Has to be pressed in, and in theory is removable. FSA make one too http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=29424&category=268


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> The Sram or similar sleeve type adapter will be fine for your square taper BB. Has to be pressed in, and in theory is removable. FSA make one too Universal Cycles -- FSA BB30 Bottom Bracket Adapter


Looks like it would work. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I have about 5000 miles on a BB30 Cdale with the adapter to Campy square taper. Works fine but the LBS did not recommend ever removing it (the adapter) on fear of banging up the BB internal area.

Also, it creaks. Bugs the crap out of me. Next time I'm going with a native BB30 crankset.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> I have about 5000 miles on a BB30 Cdale with the adapter to Campy square taper. Works fine but the LBS did not recommend ever removing it (the adapter) on fear of banging up the BB internal area.
> 
> Also, it creaks. Bugs the crap out of me. Next time I'm going with a native BB30 crankset.


Does anyone use a non-Campy crank in a BB30 BB? I was looking to do a build on frame with a BB30.


----------

